# CREATE launch in Sunday Times



## Juliet Mumford (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi everyone

The Sunday Times covered the launch of our new European Centre for Excellence at St Paul's :
www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/uk_news/Society/article1447798.ece

If anyone has any questions, please get in contact or message me!

Create admin x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

This is very exciting, and the clinic looks fantastic. Can't wait to see it for myself.


----------

